# 2nd Battery



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to install a 2nd battery. Any suggestions on cables and connectors?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

On what? C'mon man don't be so vague


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

On this riding lawnmower.


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

I ran my dual batteries, pos to pos both grounds to the frame. I have seen pos to pos also neg to neg


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss;1826900 said:


> On what? C'mon man don't be so vague


Good point (crap). I have a 1995 K1500 305 motor. Would like to add an additional battery to reduce the dimming problem.

Do I need to add a VSR or whatever it's called to help reduce any problems?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Vsr? 
You should be able to buy the second battery tray at the dealership (maybe, try a diesel) or junkyard. And get some 2 gauge wire and some eyelet rings, solder and heat shrink them on and good to go


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Edit.......


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

if you do it look into using military style clamps, that way you just use tangs on the wire ends, makes things so much easier to clean up and reliable as time goes on, you will never change a cable end again


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

use 2 batteries of the same age


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss;1827228 said:


> Vsr?
> You should be able to buy the second battery tray at the dealership (maybe, try a diesel) or junkyard. And get some 2 gauge wire and some eyelet rings, solder and heat shrink them on and good to go


Thank you! VSR, Voltage sensitive regulator.

I've located a battery tray from a salvage yard for $10. I appreciate the other info, wouldn't have thought of 2 gauge wire (thought something like 4). I will gather the parts and see how it goes!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No. No vsr needed. 
Don't forget the batt try bolts as well. And the hold down clamp and bolt as well


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss;1828124 said:


> No. No vsr needed.
> Don't forget the batt try bolts as well. And the hold down clamp and bolt as well


Ha, glad you mentioned it. I would have forgotten it. So basically I'm wiring 2nd battery .....positive to positive of 1st battery, negative to a ground and done?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds right. Try the a/c bracket, intake manifold, or the block.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

You tube has some great videos - still have to sort through the crap - they call it the "Big Three," but it'll show you all the connections and the order. Gets into the vsr too - needing it or not. Gauges of wire - start with 2 new batteries...all good info - but again, you need to sort through it. Semper Fi


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

MajorDave;1829305 said:


> You tube has some great videos - still have to sort through the crap - they call it the "Big Three," but it'll show you all the connections and the order. Gets into the vsr too - needing it or not. Gauges of wire - start with 2 new batteries...all good info - but again, you need to sort through it. Semper Fi


New batteries on on my list of things to purchase. Thank you for the info! Semper fi


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Citrausa;1835021 said:


> New batteries on on my list of things to purchase. Thank you for the info! Semper fi


You too Brother...86-07


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Citrausa;1827226 said:


> Good point (crap). I have a 1995 K1500 305 motor. Would like to add an additional battery to reduce the dimming problem.
> 
> Do I need to add a VSR or whatever it's called to help reduce any problems?


No VSR(?) needed or should be used. Also consider replacing the alternator with a high output version or a at least a smaller pulley on the one you have. Also as others have said, do the big three. Always overdo it with grounds. Most people under do the grounds, including factory OEM. Think about running crank/deep cycle combo batteries. Always run batteries in matched pairs - buy them at the same time. If the batteries don't match, one can cook over with acid. You can also run the lights off a relay. Most of the time the power for the lights run from the batteries, to the fuse box, to the switch, then out to the lights. Way to long. A relay can shorten that path and give brighter lights with no dimming by running the power from the battery directly to the lights.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

gasjr4wd;1840918 said:


> No VSR(?) needed or should be used. Also consider replacing the alternator with a high output version or a at least a smaller pulley on the one you have. Also as others have said, do the big three. Always overdo it with grounds. Most people under do the grounds, including factory OEM. Think about running crank/deep cycle combo batteries. Always run batteries in matched pairs - buy them at the same time. If the batteries don't match, one can cook over with acid. You can also run the lights off a relay. Most of the time the power for the lights run from the batteries, to the fuse box, to the switch, then out to the lights. Way to long. A relay can shorten that path and give brighter lights with no dimming by running the power from the battery directly to the lights.


Anywhere I can reference this visually - YouTube - pics from your truck? talking about the relay to the lights...my lights are dim and yes, I need to up the alt etc, but would like to look at that if you can help out - thanks...Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There's kits for that, or you could wire it in yourself. Lmctruck . Com offers them


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I did a dual battery install post on here somewhere. I made it look as factory as I could. 
See link in my sig.
T.J.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

MajorDave;1841010 said:


> Anywhere I can reference this visually - YouTube - pics from your truck? talking about the relay to the lights...my lights are dim and yes, I need to up the alt etc, but would like to look at that if you can help out - thanks...Thumbs Up


Thought I could find the picts from my old truck... can't find them. I think they were before digital.
I haven't needed to do it with my truck I have now. (plus I think the snoway wiring is totally different how it drives the lights.)
They are basically a electric switch. I was using the normal headlight power wire to turn the relay on. The relay gets the "hot" from the battery. From battery, then fuse, then to relay, then to lights. Depending on what side, the entire wire is only a foot or so long. I think some of the KC offroad lights came setup like this, to use a relay.
google: why use a relay for headlights
You should see plenty of diagrams. If you still need help, just ask.


----------

